# [OffTopic]Gra-rozrywka gdy nudo jest.

## mentorsct

Witam, wiem ze to może głupi temat, ale każdy sie czasem nudzi, a na ircu nie lubie przebywać i chciałem zapytać czy ktoś zna jakieś fajne gry pod lina? Moze wy w coś gracie i byście polecili. Dzięki i pozdrawiam.

----------

## radziel

Ja mając chwilę wolnego i ochotę, odpalam Tux Racer'a i jedyną-najlepszą-planszę "Who says penguins can't fly?". Nie zależy mi na czasie ale np. na największęj prędkości, czy też wysokim skoku na hopach  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Fakt gra jest oki  :Smile:  a moze wie ktoś skąd pobrac Counter Strike non-steam? Instalowałem sobie spod WINE ale strasznie mi sie grafika cieła. W ogóle jest CS na linuxa?

----------

## BeteNoire

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675359-highlight-jaka+gra.html

Kiedyś spodobał mi się Atanks i Scorched3d i ciupałem w to w pracy.

A poza tym: Inteligentni się nie nudzą  :Razz: 

----------

## matiit

Urban Terror!

----------

## quosek

WoW  :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

WoW - cholerne uzaleznienie ktore udalo mi sie zminimalizowac do tops 4h/tydzien.

PS

pod wine/linuxem/opengl dziala ZNACZNIE lepiej niz pod vista/directx (50FPS vs 20FPS)

----------

## mentorsct

A mam pytanie czy na linie zeby pograć w Counter Strike musze instalować coś jeszcze poza samym CS'em? Jakiś direcx czy coś? Dzięki za wyjaśnienia. Bo sam zainstalowany CS z WINE jak odpale strasznie sie tnie.

----------

## matiit

To masz radeona albo coś skopane w systemie. U mnie chodzi conajmniej tak samo jak na Windowsie.

----------

## mentorsct

Akurat mam karte SIS moze dlatego przez to. Wydaje mi sie ze ta karta to bubel.

----------

## skazi

Frozen-bubble najlepiej przez neta  :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

teerwars/teeworlds (ciezko okreslic nazwe) - ebuild dostepny w arcon-portage  :Smile: . Duzo Polakow w to ciupie  :Smile: .

Dobre tez stare, ale jare Enemy Territory  :Smile: 

----------

## caruso

enemy territory   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -e world idealną rozrywką.

----------

## lsdudi

bzflag po sieci ;]

----------

## mentorsct

SlashBeast - nie sądzisz ze odbiegasz od tematu?

----------

## largo3

To nikt tu w Quake'a nie gra? Dziwne...  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

Wszyscy się tak namiętnie skupili na grach czy rzeczach ściśle powiązanych z komputerem/gentoo a może tak dobra książka, jakiś sport ewentualnie telewizja ?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> To nikt tu w Quake'a nie gra? Dziwne... 

 

Open Arena, zalicza się do Quejkowatych czy nie ?  :Smile: 

Freeciv, Wesnoth

----------

## mentorsct

Open Arena to w gruncie rzeczy darmowa wersja gry Quake III Arena. Nie jest to wierne odwzorowanie oryginału ale całkiem przyzwoity remake. Oczywiście nie zabrakło usprawnień takich jak tekstury o wyższej rozdzielczości i modele z większą ilością polygonów

----------

## lazy_bum

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

>  *largo3 wrote:*   To nikt tu w Quake'a nie gra? Dziwne... :) 
> 
> Open Arena, zalicza się do Quejkowatych czy nie ? :)

 

Quejkowate != Quake. Wszystkie darmowe FPSy, które podobno są takie super i darmowe i "wugle", mi się zupełnie nie podobają.

Przy większej ilości czasu: gram w Quake'a (głównie singla) i czasami w Fish 'n Fillets (ostatnio mniej, bo nie mogę przejść kolejnych leveli ;-).

Przy mniejszej: w wymienione wcześniej Teeworlds i Pengupop.

Czasem też w netrisa i pioneers (w formie planszowej występuje jako "Osadnicy z Katanu" (?!)).

----------

